# 10 speed cassette



## RoadChaser (Jul 29, 2011)

does anyone know if CS-5600 cassette will work with CN-5701 chain? or do i need to replace my CS-5600 cassette with a CS-5700?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Should work fine. Shimano seems to state if you have a triple up front, you should use CN-5600.


----------



## DCasey (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes, they are both 10 speed components.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Sure.

The short version, says the shimano guys, is, "New rings = new chain. Old rings = old chain."

That is, the shift ramps and shape of the new chains, 5701, 6701, 7901 are all compatible with the reshaped rings from 67XX, 79XX. The 57XX rings weren't out when we had the chat, but presumably are the same.

The cassettes haven't changed materially and are fully backwards compatible.

FWIW the "old" chains will run on the "new" rings, but, are a little fussier, especially in less-than-great gear combinations.


----------



## RoadChaser (Jul 29, 2011)

so the only differences is the locking ring? one says 5600 and the other says 5700 other than that the cassettes have the same design?


----------

